# wild game processors in FM



## jv8 (Jun 14, 2012)

Not sure if I feel like doing it right now - but sure want to snack on it right now. 
Anyone have thoughts on good Fargo-Moorhead area wild game processors?

Particularly for a 90/10 split on goose/duck respectively. I know a lot of places see deer, but wondering if any have some particularly awesome end result with waterfowl.

I'm open to jerky, snack sticks, etc. You name it if it stores well. I thought it'd be interesting to see what the pros can do and compare it, see if it's worth the $. I've heard 3.59-4.59 depending on what you want on the out end blending with some pork.


----------

